# Some Chinese Documentaries on Shrimpkeeping



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Apologies for those who do not comprehend CHinese! This is why I posted the videos in the General Discussion.





The first one is in Mandarin, I found it pretty interesting. Its about the shrimp craze in Singapore, in that people are breeding shrimp in the aquarium as well as going "prawn fishing" there is some english in the video but its mostly Mandarin.





This second video is a documentary in Cantonese. Its actually quite informative. Talks about the grading, prices in hong kong, I quite enjoyed this video.

It seems like there are more media features in the asian countries for the shrimp hobby. I thought I'd at least pass this on as I know some of us might be interested! If anyone can find informative videos in English that would be swell!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Interesting short documentary, though I don't agree with the part on the importance of light.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Darkblade48 said:


> Interesting short documentary, though I don't agree with the part on the importance of light.


I wouldn't bet my money on that. I've seen way too many videos in Japan with CRS tanks that has MH lighting. These are from the best breders in Japan. I always wonder about that fact.
As for experience wise, I do notice that the shrimps with the whiter shell tend to hang out on the side where the light is shining, while the pink shell hang around the opposite end where it's darker. Ofcourse that could have been the fact that the shrimp simply looks whiter because there's more light.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That singapore narrator sounds so nasal, lol.

The videos are a few years out of date, so I imagine the prices must have come down a lot.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a TON of algae growth in my tank with metal halide lights... It is kind of going out of control, despite there being riccia and mosses everywhere. *sigh*

I would guess the bright lights also help feed the shrimp due to algae growth...

Edit~

more Mandarin Videos:













Wow... people in asia are nuts over shrimp. I showed pics of my shrimp to some of my labmates today and one asked if I grow them as food! lol

Canto:





People seem to be obsessed with how much shrimp cost.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I know the owner of this store his one of my facebook friends check crshaven.com


----------

